# Can I use Gildan's rn if I take off the top tag?



## gilescoreyy (Aug 27, 2012)

Can I use Gildan's RN number If i remove the top tag containing gildan's logo and use a plastisol transfer with my logo and country of origin? The bottom tag would remain on the shirt containing size, wash info, fabric info (but no Gildan logo)? Any help is appreciated


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, you can.


----------



## gilescoreyy (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you! Just to clarify, my logo on the plastisol transfer would not be my official business name so it wouldn't be taking the place of an rn number. This is still ok to use the gildan rn? 
Also, The only thing I would have to add is "Made in Honduras" correct? 
The top gildan tag I would be taking off also says inported into Mexico by Gildan, Do I also need to add this?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Is the RN number on the tag you are removing?


----------



## gilescoreyy (Aug 27, 2012)

Nope, Gildan's rn number is on the tag that is staying along with "100% cotton", Size, and washing instructions


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Then it's ok to use Gildan's RN number.

The only thing your custom transfer will need is the Country of Origin.


----------



## gilescoreyy (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks, just wanted to get it right the first time


----------



## gilescoreyy (Aug 27, 2012)

I read somewhere that country of origin needs to be in front? Is there a specific location? 
Is it going to matter if the transfer containing country of origin is behind the current tag? (the tag is hanging from the neck and the transfer would be in the normal spot of a tagless)


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

When the Country of Origin is on a woven tag, it must appear on the front side of the tag (as opposed to the back side of the tag). It is ok for the Country of Origin to be underneath another tag. The way you are doing it is ok.


----------



## DOUGIE T (Jul 26, 2012)

The tag is all one it's just looped over . It's not two seperate tags .


----------



## gilescoreyy (Aug 27, 2012)

I was not aware of this, maybe I will just be able to cut it flush. I'll have to see what works. My goal was to have the gildan logo off the shirt and still leave the size and fabric info. That way my transfer would be universal on any size or fabric blend.


----------



## Devinder Setia (Sep 26, 2012)

Since you are not modifying manufacture's label information, you are reprinting labels on behalf of them with their RN number for your own use, just bring it there knowledge by sending the "tag art file" for there info/approval, and send a copy to their authorized distributor.


----------



## SourceOne (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes you can use Gildans RN #


----------



## Devinder Setia (Sep 26, 2012)

Great, good to know. thank you.


----------

